# WTB: Citizen Orca



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

*WTB: Citizen Orca*


View Advert


Not a fan of divers as a rule but this is an itch I just have to scratch.

Looking for a Citizen Orca if anyone has one for sale or perhaps trade? Preferably the blue version, rubber or metal strap.

Would also like an Aqualand Scuba cylinder storage box/display case if anyone has one, even if selling separately.

Thanks




*Advertiser*

spaceslug



*Date*

15/12/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

